# Suche einen neuen Gamer PC!



## y3T (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gamer PC, da mein Alter - zu alt ist. 

Ich wäre bereit 1500-2000 auszugeben, aber am besten ist trotz dessen so günstig wie möglich.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ist der 6700k besser als der 4970k?
Besser eine 980 TI 6GB von MSI oder die 390 mit 8 GB?
Wie viel RAM und GHZ ist nötig um die aktuellen bzw. die kommenden Spiele zu spielen?
Welche Komponenten sollte man wählen, damit man später vielleicht mal aufrüsten kann?

Oder empfiehlt mir gleich einen kompletten PC und zeigt mir Links. Ich würde gern das beste zu dem Preis ausnutzen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

y3T schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gamer PC, da mein Alter - zu alt ist.
> 
> ...


 Nein, bzw. nur minimal, in manchen Anwendungen vlt etwas mehr, in anderen aber auch weniger schnell als der 4790K. Aber der 6700k ist zudem aktuell sehr schwer verfügbar - beim billigsten Shop, der ihn auf Lager hat, sind es fast 100€ mehr als bei den günstigeren Shops noch vor 3-4 Wochen.

Und wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst, würde ich sogar nur einen Xeon E3-1231 V3 nehmen. Kostet 250-260e und entspricht einem i7-4770 ohne Grafikeinheit. Zum i7-6700K sind es maximal 10% Abstand, aber du sparst ca 200€ allein für die CPU, beim Board auch noch Mal was, da ein Board unter 100€ definitiv völlig reicht (zum OC eher 130-150€) und auch 10-20€ beim Kühler, da du dann keinen OC-Kühler brauchst. Und auch DDR3-RAM ist etwas günstiger als DDR4, was du für den 6700k brauchst. Du sparst also ca. 220-250€ für nicht mal 10% weniger Leistung. Und auch im Vergleich zum i7-4790k sparst du beim Board 30-50€ sowie bei der CPU ca 70-80€ und für den Kühler 10-20€, also sicher auch über 100€.




> Besser eine 980 TI 6GB von MSI oder die 390 mit 8 GB?


 Die 980 Ti ist 30-40% schneller, aber ob die den Aufpreis wert ist, das ist eher fraglich. Nur wenn du sehr hohe Auflösungen spielst, würde ich ne 980 Ti nehmen, aber ansonsten lieber das Geld sparen, mit weniger FPS leben und dafür dann früher eine neue Karte für 300-400€ kaufen, die dann sicher besser als die 980 Ti ist, obwohl du in der Summe wg. des Verkaufswertes der R9 390 sogar eher weniger als für die 980 Ti ausgegeben hast.



> Wie viel RAM und GHZ ist nötig um die aktuellen bzw. die kommenden Spiele zu spielen?


 8GB reichen erst Mal dicke, aber wenn man eh schon so viel ausgeben kann, dann nimm für die 40-50€ Aufpreis gleich 2x8GB statt 2x4GB. DDR3-1600 für den Sockel 1150, DDR4-2133 oder 2400 für den 6700k. Mehr Takt bringt an sich nix, auch das DDR4 vs 3 bringt keinen Vorteil, weil die GB/Sekunde von der CPU gar nicht genutzt werden können und der Taktvorteil wiederum vom CL-Nachteil neutralisiert wird (schnelles RAM hat einen höheren CL-Wert, und der ist quasi die Reaktionszeit, weswegen höhere Werte schlechter sind)



> Welche Komponenten sollte man wählen, damit man später vielleicht mal aufrüsten kann?


  Sowohl der Xeon als auch der 4790K und der 6700k werden SO lange halten, dass die alle eine sehr gute Basis sind. Du wirst dann 2-3 Mal die Grafikkarte wechseln, damit du - wenn die Power nicht mehr reicht - wieder hohe Details spielen kannst, bevor du auch die CPU wechseln musst. Und wenn die dann fällig wird, wirst du vermutlich so oder so auch ein neues Board kaufen "müssen": für den Sockel 1150 gibt es dann eh nix mehr, und für den 1151 gibt es vielleicht noch CPUs im Handel, aber deren Preis-Leistung wird so mies sein, dass du lieber direkt den dann neuen Sockel nehmen wollen wirst. D.h. auch wegen "zukunftssicherer" macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, den Sockel 1151 zu nehmen, außer du würdest jetzt ne Einsteiger-CPU nehmen und weiß zu 100%, dass du spätestens in 2 Jahren eine starke Sockel 1151 kaufen willst - aber du willst ja eh direkt ne starke CPU und kein Einsteigermodell. 

Ein Mini-Vorteil könnte DDR4 sein, aber es kann auch sein, dass Dein nächstes Board eh schon DDR5 braucht und du dann sowieso neues RAM braucht. Zudem sparst du Dir VIELLEICHT den Neukauf von RAM, musst aber eben wegen des knapp verfügbaren 6700k einen fetten Aufpreis zahlen + ca. 10€ mehr fürs DDR4 im Vergleich zu DDR3 pro 16GB.  



Komplett-PCs sind nur ganz selten so gut wie selber zusammenstellen - es kann aber eventuell sein, dass du einen komplett-PC mitr nem 6700k findest, der kaum teurer als ein selber zusammengestellter mit nem 4790K ist, weil der Shop/Hersteller den 6700k vielleicht noch zum Preis von vor 2-3 Wochen bekommen hatte.

Hier wären ein paar gute Beispiele fürs selber zusammenstellen http://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-H...ttlefront-Rainbow-Six-Siege-und-mehr-1173833/   die beiden PCs über 1000€ kannst du da mal als Beispiele nehmen http://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-H...ront-Rainbow-Six-Siege-und-mehr-1173833/2/#a3 . Fürs Übertakten nimmst du dann einfach bei dem linken PC, also dem Xeon-PC, als CPU eben den 4790K und ein Mainboard mit Z97-Chipsatz nehmen, da gibt es viele gute zwischen ca 110 und 150€. Oder halt den 4790K, Board und DDR3-RAM in den PC rechts einbauen, wo als Beispiel noch der 6700k zum damals noch erschwinglicheren Preis dabei ist. Und natürlich als Grafikkarte sowieso halt die Deiner Wahl nehmen.

Theoretisch, um Preis-Leistung auf die Spitze zu treiben, kannst du sogar das 4790K- oder Xeon-Paket in den 550€-PC einbauen und da noch ne gute Grafikkarte nehmen statt nur einer GTX 950


----------



## y3T (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich bedanke mich sehr für die schnelle und detaillierte Antwort!

Also werde ich die 980 Ti nehmen, da ich meist auf 1920x1080 spiele.. Das ist zwar nicht viel aber naja.. 4k kann ich sowieso nicht spielen.. Dafür bräuchte ich schon eine SLI :/

Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie was von dem Xeon E3-1231 V3 gehört? Kam wohl erst dieses Jahr raus?

Und vielen Dank für die Links bzw. deine Tipps zur Zusammenstellung! 

Ach ja und wenn ich die Komponenten einzelnd kaufe, dann muss ich ihn ja selbst zusammenbauen?


----------



## DocHN83 (2. Dezember 2015)

y3T schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich sehr für die schnelle und detaillierte Antwort!
> 
> Also werde ich die 980 Ti nehmen, da ich meist auf 1920x1080 spiele.. Das ist zwar nicht viel aber naja.. 4k kann ich sowieso nicht spielen.. Dafür bräuchte ich schon eine SLI :/
> 
> ...



Also mit "sehr hohe Auflösungen", die den Kauf einer 980 Ti rechtfertigen, meinte Herbboy bestimmt nicht Full HD, sondern eher schon 2k bzw 4k. Wenn du das im Sinn hast kannst du die holen, ansonsten reicht eine GTX 970 bzw eine R9 390 völlig.
Der Xeon ist so neu nicht mehr, du hast vermutlich noch nix von ihm gehört da er eher als Server CPU vermarktet wird, ist seit längerem aber ein "Geheimtip" im Spielebereich.


----------



## weazz1980 (2. Dezember 2015)

Der Xeon ist normalerweise für Server gedacht. Da du beim Gaming-PC aber sowieso eine dedizierte Grafikkarte hast, brauchst du die eingebaute Grafikeinheit deiner genannten Prozessoren nicht.

Wegen dem Zusammenbauen: Billiger ist natürlich es selbst zu machen. Bei Mindfactory z.B. kannst du einen Montageservice mitbuchen. Kostet 100 Euro und du bekommst den Rechner fix und fertig nach Hause geliefert. Ich habe das bei meinem Rechner mal ausprobiert und war begeistert. Top montiert und sauber verlegte Kabel. Musst du halt wissen, ob es dir 100 Euro wehrt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

y3T schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich sehr für die schnelle und detaillierte Antwort!
> 
> Also werde ich die 980 Ti nehmen, da ich meist auf 1920x1080 spiele.. Das ist zwar nicht viel aber naja.. 4k kann ich sowieso nicht spielen.. Dafür bräuchte ich schon eine SLI :/


 ich meinte an sich, dass für FullHD eine GTX 970 / R9 390 völlig reicht und die GTX 980 Ti erst für WQHD (2560x1440) oder 4k langsam "Sinn" macht. Sie liefert zwar deutlich mehr FPS als eine GTX 970 / R9 390, aber kostet auch quasi das Doppelte. Und die GTX 970/R9 390 reichen bei Full-HD für maximale Details aus und "halten" auch eine ganze Weile für "hohe" Details von noch kommenden Games. Die 980 Ti ist halt echt "High End" und nicht nur "Oberklasse". 



> Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie was von dem Xeon E3-1231 V3 gehört? Kam wohl erst dieses Jahr raus?


 Das ist quasi ein "Geheimtipp": die Xeons sind seit vielen Jahren die CPUs, die Intel an sich für Server herstellt. Früher brauchte man dafür auch spezielle, teure Mainboards, und auch die Xeons waren teurer als gleichstarke "normale" CPUs. Aber für die Sockel 1155 und 1150 kann man für die Xeons ganz normale Mainboards nutzen, die auch für die Core i5 und i7 passen, und da manche Modelle des Xeons zudem beim Preis auch noch sehr gut sind, kann man die empfehlen. Das sind aber nur ganz wenige Modelle, und der E3-1231 v3 gehört halt dazu: fast identisch zum i7-4770, ihm fehlt nur eine eigene Grafikeinheit, die man aber eh nicht braucht, wenn man eine Grafikkarte hat, und der Turbotakt ist um 0,1GHz geringer, was man nicht merken kann - aber der Xeon ist halt direkt ca 50€ günstiger.




> Und vielen Dank für die Links bzw. deine Tipps zur Zusammenstellung!
> 
> Ach ja und wenn ich die Komponenten einzelnd kaufe, dann muss ich ihn ja selbst zusammenbauen?


 genau, es gibt aber auch Shops, die das machen. mindfactory wurde genannt, auch alternate - das kostet bei denen halt ca 100€ Aufpreis, und alternate ist sowieso auch sonst etwas teurer. Eine Alternative wäre hardwareversand.de, die bauen für 30€ zusammen und haben - wenn du die Teile über Preisvergleichseiten aufrufst und in den Warenkorb legst - auch sehr gute Preise. Allerdings läuft bei denen aktuell ein Insolvenzverfahren, was aber auf der anderen Seite gut zu verlaufen scheint, zudem hat der Insolvenzverwalter für alles seit Ende Juli eine Absicherung, d.h. da kann eigentlich nichts passieren, außer dass der Laden in einer Weile doch Pleite geht und du - FALLS es dann was zu reklamieren gibt - keinen Ansprechpartner hast.

Oder du baust selber, das ist auch nicht so schwer, wie viele meinen. Wenn du beim Zusammenbau eines Ikea-Möbelstücks nicht verzweifelst, sollte das kein Problem sein   Du musst dann halt nur auf Anlietungen und Tutorials zurückgreifen, es gibt halt 3-4 Dinge, die man beachten muss - aber generell kann man bei einem PC nichts "falsch" zusammenbauen, man kann nur Kleinigkeiten falsch machen wie z.B. Schrauben ZU fest anziehen, den Kühler oder das RAM nicht feste GENUG einsetzen, sich nicht erden vor den Arbeiten oder zu viel Wärmepaste beim Kühler verwenden. Ansonsten ist aber alles "idiotensicher", die CPU passt zB nicht falsch rein, außer man wendet Gewalt an, ebenso RAM usw., auch die Stromstecker passen nur da, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## weazz1980 (2. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... es gibt halt 3-4 Dinge, die man beachten muss - aber generell kann man bei einem PC nichts "falsch" zusammenbauen, man kann nur Kleinigkeiten falsch machen wie z.B. Schrauben ZU fest anziehen, den Kühler oder das RAM nicht feste GENUG einsetzen, sich nicht erden vor den Arbeiten oder zu viel Wärmepaste beim Kühler verwenden. Ansonsten ist aber alles "idiotensicher", die CPU passt zB nicht falsch rein, außer man wendet Gewalt an, ebenso RAM usw., auch die Stromstecker passen nur da, wo sie hingehören...



Das stimmt, aber ich würde als absoluter Laie davon abraten... gerade wenn man sich neue Hardware für 1000+ Euro kauft und keinerlei Erfahrung hat, ist das Risiko doch einen Fehler zu machen zu groß.

Da würde ich lieber ein paar Euro investieren und den Rechner fachmännisch zusammen bauen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich würde als absoluter Laie davon abraten... gerade wenn man sich neue Hardware für 1000+ Euro kauft und keinerlei Erfahrung hat, ist das Risiko doch einen Fehler zu machen zu groß.
> 
> Da würde ich lieber ein paar Euro investieren und den Rechner fachmännisch zusammen bauen lassen.


 is halt die Frage, ob man es sich zutraut. Das einzige Risiko ist an sich, wenn man wirklich ungeschickt ist und dazu tendiert, abzurutschen oder so. Aber zB die CPU kaputtmachenm wegen Einbaufehler ist faktisch unmöglich, außer man wendet pure Gewalt an. Wenn man aber weiß, dass die CPU passende Einsparungen hat und auch noch einen Pfeil, der die korrekte Position bestimmt, und man die CPU dann auch nur locker einzulegen braucht bei per Hebel geöffnetem Sockel, dann kann man da nix falsch machen. Die grafikkarte kann man auch nicht falsch einbauen. Mainboard kann man höchstens wegen Tolpatschigkeit beschädigen, zB mit dem Schraubendreher abrutschen oder beim Einsetzen ins Gehäuse heftig irgendwo gegenstoßen usw., und entweder man traut sich mal, oder man zahlt halt immer den Aufpreis für den Zusammenbau


----------



## weazz1980 (2. Dezember 2015)

Das stimmt, aber ich denke mir halt dass 1000+ Euro schon weh tun, sollte man z. B. das Motherboard schrotten. Ist mir mal passiert, weil ich eine Schraube vergessen hatte...

Aber grunsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, wenn man es nie versucht, dann lernt man es auch nie


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich denke mir halt dass 1000+ Euro schon weh tun, sollte man z. B. das Motherboard schrotten. Ist mir mal passiert, weil ich eine Schraube vergessen hatte...


 du meinst die Abstandhalter? Da muss dann auch noch ne Menge Pech dazukommen, damit es wirklich sogar einen Defekt gibt und nicht "nur" Fehler im Betrieb, aber es KANN natürlich passieren. Man kann auch ne Checkliste machen, da muss man halt die Disziplin haben, die einzeln abzuhaken, also JEDE Schraube einzeln vorher notieren und einzeln abhaken, wenn die drin ist    oder noch simpler: vorher alle Teile raussuchen, die man braucht, und das am besten 3-4 mal prüfen, ob man wirklich alles hat, und den PC frühestens einschalten, wenn nix mehr übrig ist. Liegt noch ne Schraube rum, dann stutzig werden...


----------



## y3T (2. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Nunja, ich würde schon es gern bevorzugen in 4K spielen zu können aber wie z.B. GTA 5 da kriegt man doch nur 30FPS raus.. Da brauch man doch schon wirklich ne 980 Ti im Sli um mit über 60 zu spielen..?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

y3T schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> Nunja, ich würde schon es gern bevorzugen in 4K spielen zu können aber wie z.B. GTA 5 da kriegt man doch nur 30FPS raus.. Da brauch man doch schon wirklich ne 980 Ti im Sli um mit über 60 zu spielen..?


 ja, bzw. vermutlich reicht nicht mal das für >60FPS und maximale Details. Guckst du hier http://ht4u.net/reviews/2015/nvidia...hs_gigabyte_hauptspeicher_im_test/index31.php  in 4k (runterscrollen)  bei "Ultra" nur 25 FPS, und bei SLI hast du ca +60-70%, nicht mal das Doppelte.

Die Zeit für 4k ist eben bei weitem noch nicht reif. Weder bei Filmen, und erst Recht nicht bei Games. Bei Games wird es noch seeeeehr lange dauern, denn da wird über die nächsten Jahre im Kern jedes Spiel so beschaffen sein, dass es auch mit einer der Spielekonsolen läuft, und da wird auf FullHD oder´sogar weniger hin produziert.  Und die Grafikkarten werden so ca alle 2 Jahre vlt. 20-30% schneller, aber gleichzeitig wird die Grafik, die bei einemPC- Game als "hoch" bezeichnet wird, auch anspruchsvoller. D.h. auch in ein paar Jahren wirst du vermutlich eine sehr teure oder sogar zwei Karten im SLI brauchen, um in 4k zu spielen, weil eine "gute Karte" allein für FullHD schon nötig ist, um ein Spiel über 60 FPS zu spielen. 

Oder man spielt 4k, aber nur niedrige Details - aber da sieht FullHD + hoch besser aus, oder man nimmt WQHD, da reicht dann auch eine GTX 970 / R9 390 für eine Weile aus - zumindest für mittlere bis hohe Details. Ich würde aber ehrlich gesagt beim Monitor WQHD nehmen und in 5-6 Jahren mal schauen, ob inzwischen auch 4k möglich ist mit einer dann "normalen" Oberklassekarte.


----------



## HowdyM (3. Dezember 2015)

y3T schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> Nunja, ich würde schon es gern bevorzugen in 4K spielen zu können aber wie z.B. GTA 5 da kriegt man doch nur 30FPS raus.. Da brauch man doch schon wirklich ne 980 Ti im Sli um mit über 60 zu spielen..?



Für 4K-Spiele ist die Zeit (noch) nicht ganz reif. Sicher, mit entsprechenden Kosten wird man sich so ein System zusammenstellen können, aber Sinn mach das wirklich nicht. Die GTX970 oder die R9390 reichen zur Zeit selbst bequem für WQHD aus, auch UHD kann man damit darstellen, ob das allerdings sinnvoll ist, k.A. Geh einfach davon aus: Die aktuelle Konsolengeneration wird bis mindestens 2017 halten, d.h, die allermeiste Software wird auf sehr gute Darstellung in FullHD getrimmt. Alles darüber hinaus sind dann einzelne Spielereien, wie z.B. Nvidia Hairworks oder so.


----------



## y3T (5. Dezember 2015)

Dann ebend am besten eine TriSli


----------



## Golgomaph (5. Dezember 2015)

Wird nicht der Videospeicher vor allem bei höheren Auflösungen zu einem wesentlichen Problem? Dann würden 3x970er letztendlich auch nichts bringen oder? Und bei drei R9 390 darf man sich dann auf die Stromrechnung freuen ;D


----------

